# Looking for ideas for my seats



## Erikh425 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am working on putting a 70 Tempest back together. The front seats that were in it are old and smell like 43 years of butts, dust and probably some water here and there. The driver's seat is torn up and was put back together with tape. The passenger seat is in decent condition with a few tears and the general musty smell of the last 43 years. I am not doing a nuts and bolts restoration, but want it to look decent. Here are the options as I see them:

-Pay someone to reupholster them for about $650. Or do one for $325 and the other when I have the cash.

-Do it myself and possibly end up paying someone $650 to do it right down the road. I know I could buy the skins and foam, but have no clue how to do it right.

-Buy Febreeze and some $30 seat covers from Autozone while saving money to have them both redone.

-Keep watching Clist and other sites for suitable seats that will look decent and will not cost an arm and a leg.

So, If anyone has any advice, that would be great. 
How hard is it to recover seats with new foam and vinyl, and are there any good kits or videos out there that explain it?

Looking through threads here I see that people have used seats from all kinds of vehicles. If anyone has advice or pictures of what they used, why they used them, and how they like them, that would be great too.

For now I am going to continue putting my interior back together, but I would like to have the seats ready to go by the time I get the carpet, headliner and everything else in place.

I am attaching pics of the seats, because I know how people love pics 

Thanks in advance,
Erik


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I picked these up on Craigslist for $450. They are Procar Rally 1000 seats, Vinyl, and 100 million times more comfortable than the 40+ year old buckets, not to mention maybe half the weight. These seats also hug you in better, so you won't be sliding all over the place during hard cornering. They sell new for about $600 I think and they have other great vintage-style seats they make. Check eBay and the Procar website. If you're lucky you can snag a used set like I did. I would highly recommend these seats. As far as maintaining the vintage style and adding modern form, function, and comfort, it doesn't get much better than these.


----------



## Erikh425 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, those look pretty sweet. Updated, but still look like they could come from the period. I will add those to my list. There is a guy on the local CL that has a full set of seats out of a Firebird that I could make work, but they are fabric and not exactly what I want.

Thanks for the pic. That is what I was looking for.

Erik


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Erik, there are bunch of instructional videos on recovering your seats. Recommend you watch a few before deciding which way to go. Something else to consider is the condition of the seat frame and seat springs. If those items are in good shape, you have a good candidate for a rebuild. I like the old bucket seats and rebuilt mine using the videos. Be prepared for your hands to hurt for a couple days after the hog ringing operation if you go that way. Matt


----------



## Erikh425 (Sep 24, 2013)

That's my other hang up. The slides and springs are rusty and fairly nasty. I would be in for some sandblasting and rebuilding to get them where I want them. After the money for the covers, cushions, tools and other parts I may be better off buying newer reproductions or buying something used to get by and then working on my seats on my own time so they get done right rather than rush through it. Thanks again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, what Matthew said. You seats look about as good as any Craigslist seat would. Expect to pay $1000 for some nice seats ready to go. And up from there. I would watch the videos, etc, get Legendary covers, new foam and burlap, and go from there. I tried to do mine 20years ago and couldn't quite get the front buckets right. Paid to have it done. A friend did his 3 years ago, and they came out nice. Not quite as nice as mine did (with a pro doing it) but really nice. I vote to keep the '70 seats. These seats are extremely comfortable and supportive, and don't hurt your lower back like the low, low, newer seats can. But they have to be rebuilt with new foam and must have good springs to function well. Here's a pic of some home-upholstered seats in a '67 GTO...


----------



## Erikh425 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I love the white interior. The contrast between black and white is sweet and bits of trim make it pop. After some reading and such I am leaning towards doing something on the cheap for now and then saving the pennies to do it right, especially if a pro can make it look as clean as yours 

Thanks again. There is a ton of knowledge and experience here, and I just figured out what the "other forum" is that everyone is talking about. The internet sure takes the guesswork out a bit, and you can learn from what others have done.

E


----------



## 68GTOLSX (Nov 16, 2013)

I think the point is simple. Whatever your budget can afford and look you want, original or modern. I'm worse off, I have seat frames but rusted and don't think they're worth saving. I did some research and the cost for me to replace with OE seats and new 05 GTO seats is about the same. I'm going with 05 GTO seats and rears. I have little choice.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I am going to be in the very same boat. My seats are junk and will need to be totally redone, with upholstery, and foam, and burlap, and I have yet to strip them down yet, but I am hoping that the springs are not too far gone, that I can get away with just sandblasting them and the frames. You all talked about videos to watch, are they on the site somewhere? or just on the internet in general? because I am planning on having to do these myself because of funds, and I have never done anything like this before, so I could use all the help I can get! I would sure like to watch a video or 5-10!! :lol:


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Just do a internet search for bucket seat restoration and that will get you started. There are a couple techniques on this forum that you will not see in any of the videos such as use of zip ties in certain locations, but the procedure is the same. As long as you have two strong hands, you can do this. Regards, Matt


----------

